# Southern Outcasts Bass Anglers 2016/2017 Tourney Trail



## TROUT HOUND

2016/2017 Southern Outcasts Bass Anglers  Tournament Trail

April 16th Bear Creek 

May 28th Black Shoals

June 18th Cedar Creek

Jul 9th Rabun

Jul 30th Varner

Aug. 20th Cedar Creek 

Sept. 10th Sandy Creek 

Oct. 1st Yonah

Oct. 22nd Yargo

Nov. 12th Bear Creek

Dec. 3rd Cedar Creek 

Dec. 17th Seed

Jan. 14th Varner

Feb. 4th Sandy Creek 

Feb 25th Thirteen Forks

Mar. 18th Bear Creek 

April 1st OR 8th 2017 CLASSIC. Location TBA.

Like our fb page for updates!


----------



## fishinbub

Awesome! Really looking forward to fishing the full schedule this year. 

Sam


----------



## TROUT HOUND

Hey Sam, I'm pumped too man! It's gonna be a fun year!


----------



## greg_n_clayton

That July 9 on Lake Rabun should interesting that being 4th of July week !!


----------



## Bugpac

Were is yonah, seed and thirteen forks? You got rules posted up somewere?


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Bugpac said:


> Were is yonah, seed and thirteen forks? You got rules posted up somewere?



Yonah and Seed are up here in Rabun. Actually, Yonah is in Habersham and Stephens County. But I guess you all would put in at camp ground at the head of lake near Tallulah Falls. Then they may put you at the dam. That would be at the end of Prathers Bridge Road out of Toccoa. Seed is the little lake between Burton and Rabun.


----------



## fishinbub

greg_n_clayton said:


> That July 9 on Lake Rabun should interesting that being 4th of July week !!



I was thinking the same thing. Might worthwhile to consider swapping in Yonah or Seed for that weekend since they tend to see less joyboaters...


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Locals only fish early morning and at night all summer usually in bass boats !! You would also have to watch Ga power draw down dates in winter. Rabun just has come back up. They canceled draw of Seed this winter due to rain fall.


----------



## TROUT HOUND

Yeah we fished Seed and Rabun this year around the dam construction when the ramps were open. Rabu. Wasn't bad since we fished the upper ramp at Rabun Beach. From what I have seen and heard most of the boating is done on the lower end of the lake. There were a few waves when we went but not bad. But man the bass fishing there is awesome so we gotta get out there some time or another. 

When we go to Yonah we put in at the lower ramp. Better parking down there. It's going North out of Toccoa. 

All our rules are posted on our fb page. For more info message me there. I will get the message quicker.


----------



## ja88red

*5-14-16 sandy creek*

Took home the win yesterday with 8.30 and big fish 3.30 at sandy creek


----------



## fishinbub

Varner is just around the corner. Probably won't be able to make it, but you know I'll be at Sandy Cr even if I have to drag a kayak out there.


----------

